# Solution pour l'optique



## LaurentFp (3 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour. Je suis intéressé par la nouvelle atv mais mon ampli ne dispose pas d'hdmi. Il n'a que des entrées optiques. 
J'ai trouvé sur le net le commutateur marmitek connect 421.
Pensez vous que ce produit pourrait résoudre mon problème ou existe t'il une autre solution ?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Novembre 2015)

J'ai remédié à ce problème en connectant mon ampli à la sortie optique de mon Airport Express. Le problème avec cette solution d'utiliser des haut-parleurs externes via Airplay est qu'on rencontre un décalage d'environ deux secondes lors de la diffusion du son dans des applications comme des jeux. Pour la musique et les films, ce décalage n'existe pas et est compensé.


----------



## LaurentFp (3 Novembre 2015)

Pas bête !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Novembre 2015)

Une autre solution est d'utiliser la sortie optique de la télé (en général toutes en ont une) vers l'ampli… Ainsi on évite Airplay, et le décalage dont je parlais.


----------



## LaurentFp (5 Novembre 2015)

Merci pour ces conseils.


----------



## Nonath (6 Novembre 2015)

Il y a aussi cette solution
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00...ue&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_7&smid=A2Z6268KUB4FOX

Ou comme moi un apple TV3 d'occasion à 30€ que pour la music.
Optique vais DAC et vers ampli HiFi.


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Décembre 2015)

J'utilisais aussi cette sortie optique vers mon ampli Cambridge.
Pour la nouvelle Apple TV j'ai tout simplement opté pour une sortie audio en Bluetooth vers mon ampli qui possède également un dongle approprié et je ne suis pas déçu.
Je ne sais pas si l'optique et plus performant que le Bluetooth mais pour mon utilisation en stéréo je suis surpris par la qualité audio.


----------



## ice (30 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je rejoins Nonath, j'ai acheté un produit similaire et cela fonctionne très bien pour moi.


----------

